
Show HN: Karmalert.com » Mention Alerts from Reddit, Twitter, HN and PH - herbst
https://karmalert.com?ref=hackernews
======
wingerlang
Would be nice to be able to try it out without making an account.

~~~
herbst
Interesting idea actually. Would be a demo account with preloaded data have
the same effect for you?

~~~
wingerlang
Not really, I wanted to add a notification that may come up not even once a
month (once every 6 month even) but when I saw the sign up I just closed the
tab. But otherwise I'd have entered it.

~~~
torgeek
i havent really thought about that aspect really. would social logins
(including: twitter, github, maybe reddit) help? or would you rather see some
registration process so passive you dont even notice? (like you start with
creating the phrase and i ask for email anyway, why not send you a random pw
then).

i cant do this userless as i am pretty sure this is against several anti spam
restrictions.

~~~
wingerlang
Social logins would be worse.

Something passive I don't even notice would be fine, although getting an email
"hey we just created an account for you" would be quite jarring as well.

I guess... If you frame it like "here is a token to change your settings" it'd
be alright.

~~~
herbst
thanks a lot for your feedback. I really forgot that aspect, but i think i
really could make a huge improvement in this point.

~~~
wingerlang
Feel free to ping me if you implement it :)

